# Plastic 65 Impala



## elcamino (Jan 16, 2002)

Hello, A while ago I bought couple of plastic 65 Impala pull back toys from ebay seller Better-life2010 after seeing some of the customs on this site. Now I want some more, but they don't have any more. Anyone know where to get more of these, or does anyone resin cast them? Thanks, Glen


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

ask hilltop if he will cast some if you send him one ?
ho does great work casting bodys


----------



## jtslot (Apr 3, 2010)

i have 4 xtra if you want to trade something


----------



## nosubfor#3sr (Nov 14, 2009)

jtslot said:


> i have 4 xtra if you want to trade something


What would you take in trade?


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

You might send a PM to JTslot also.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

jtslot said:


> i have 4 xtra if you want to trade something


my most sincerest of apologies JT, 4 not returning u'r call 

wife had a strange accident w/ 2 of our dogs, & she's been off work since B4
Halloween.. 
thus, adding psych/nerve issues 2 my "Wittle-Hade" :freak:
nothing on u'r part, just 1 of those hide-in-my-corner/world...
til the sun eventually comes out :thumbsup:

I owe u big 4 that great chassis deal just B4 my "Melt-Down" :thumbsup:

just say'n "HI!" & let everyone who doesn't already know U, of u'r generosity 2 a fault...
TY 4 being a friend :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------

